# New owner TTS MY2010



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello forum.
Last week I spent some money on a 2010 TTS sprint blue.
First Audi.
Very nice car with a great engine for the money.

I've previously owned from new a Skoda Octavia VRS mk1 and was a contributor to the briskoda forum, fixing up problem electronics as the car aged.
The 1.8t engine gave me many happy rides and was the inspiration for buying the 2.0 Tfsi version of the TT instead of the v6 (although I was really tempted by the simplicity of the v6).
Unfortunately the Skoda went and was replaced by a more family friendly Ford for 6 years.
Now we're back in business!🤗 I don't commute anymore and so the diesel commuter is going and instead I have a mid-life crisis inducing sports car. Yay? 

My only mistake so far with the TTS, is letting my wife drive it.
She's now hooked on it. Will I ever get the keys back!

I look forward to trying some of the mods posted on here. Been trawling already and noted some good quick ones (LED lighting, air vent rings, stereo change, phone adapter removal).
It's unlikely that I'll be doing any exterior changes, but never say never heh!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the tt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and congratulations! Enjoy


----------

